# Subwoofer level on headunit gone!



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

I just took my car in to change the transmission since the old one was blown...and i just got my car back and when i checked out the head unit, it seemed as if it reseted and there is no subwoofer adjusting level anymore. i hooked up my amp to see if it would help but it didnt. Do i need to wire my subs? or is there a way to make it re-appear again>? only my amplifier is hooked up, no subs.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Should have a sub level control if there are no subs hooked up. They might have shorted something out...Nothing should be erased from the headunit.....what is the make and model of the HU?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

the model is JVC , and the manual said L/O mode has to be set to "woofer" but i dont know what L/O mode is....O.O


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

low output


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

oh i got it 

and one more question, i have a bandpass box, and 2 subs in them. The magnets of the subs are right down touching the other end of the box,,..do i need a bigger box, and does this affect the air from moving?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would be good to have at least 1.5 inches all around the sub.....must have been a custom made jobby.


----------

